# New Book Ready - Hardcover Volume 1



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 16, 2008)

For those of you who enjoy reading the puritans and the reformers, I've put together the first volume of 10 writings (sermons, treatises, tracts, etc.) that are profoundly helpful.

This is the first HARDBACK book we have published, and it has come out very well.

It is the first in a series, called "The Writings of A Puritan's Mind" Volume 1.

We will have quite a few volumes to follow.

It has authors like Arthur Salwey, William Ames, Obadiah Sedgwicke, John Wallis and many more.

For information on it go here:

The Writings of A Puritan's Mind Volume 1


----------



## MW (Jul 16, 2008)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> It has authors like Arthur Salwey, William Ames, Obadiah Sedgwicke, John Wallis and many more.



It sounds like an excellent addition to the library. If the work by "William Ames" is "Saints Security (1651)," as in the first volume of the CD, some care should be taken to distinguish this author (d. 1689) from the well known Puritan of the same name (1576-1633).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 17, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> C. Matthew McMahon said:
> 
> 
> > It has authors like Arthur Salwey, William Ames, Obadiah Sedgwicke, John Wallis and many more.
> ...



Indeed, and this is a good reminder. The author of "Saints Security" is the son of the William Ames who wrote _Medulla Theologiae_ and other famous works. The younger William Ames was a Harvard grad, a Congregationalist like his father, an ejected minister, and also a godly man.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jul 17, 2008)

Question: If this is the first of several upcoming volumes, are the selected writings in each volume to be topically or theme related?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Jul 17, 2008)

Also a question, from a bibilophile: Did you have this sewn and stitched or glued? Is it cloth bound or shiny cardboard?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 18, 2008)

They are hardback, shiney cover, glued not sewn.

Yes, Ames is not the Ames of APM. But the sermon is killer.

The volumes are not themed on purpose. They are different selections.

Ames' "Security", Twisse's Catechism, etc.


----------



## Craig (Jul 22, 2008)

For more information on William Ames.


----------



## BaptisticFire2007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Looking forward to grabbing a copy!


----------

